# اوصل طلباتكم من محل العطار ( ميجان ) بطائف



## حلو الطبوعي (10 سبتمبر 2014)

من يرغب الحصول على اغراض من محل ميجان بطائف وهو محل معروف يوجد فيه جميع اغراض العطاره لخارج الطائف عن طريق زاجل 
لتواصل واتس 0551127433


----------

